# How do I test my ethernet card for problems?



## emak (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been having intermittant connectivity issues and the cable techs can't find a problem...I have these issues even when the modem lights are all normal.   Is there a way to test your ethernet card (windows xp home) to see if there is something wrong with it?   Or maybe some other piece of hardware?    My computer is freshly reformatted and the issue persists.

I hope someone can help..


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 9, 2007)

I have seen networking cards go bad before and cause similar problems.  A new card is fairly inexpensive...

Are you connected to a router or know how to access a modem configuration page?  That's a good way to check if the problem's internet or network related.  Say your config page is 192.168.1.1 and you can access it when you have internet problems, you can be pretty sure it's not your computer.


----------



## emak (Aug 9, 2007)

I follow what you're saying (generally) but I really don't know how to do all that or what the numbers mean (is that an ip?).       Would I be able to test the card some way if the connection is currently good?   BTW, my modem is directly connected.


----------

